# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Ksereis ton 00-40-05-AF-11-0B ? Tilefwnise twra ! :-)

## JS

Meta apo agwnia pollwn(<- uperboli) na brethei o mustiriwdis tupos me autin tin mac kai SSID awmn anoigw topic se pio "dimofili" katigoria.
Gia na min ksanagrafw oti exw grapsei se allo topic sxetika me to pou ton entopizw egw parte to link tou allou :

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=940&start=10

Opoios ton entopisei kerdizei tin prwti....brisia pou tha tou riksoume molis ton broume  ::   ::   ::  (just joking)

----------


## MerNion

An katalaba kala autos prepei na einai kapou pros zografou, kaisariani, virona, ampelokipous meria?
Exo mia lisi  ::  as broume 3 spitia kai na kanoume 3 metriseis kai tha broume akrivos pou einai o tipos  :: 
radiogoniometro fasi  :: 
an thelete diatheto tin taratsa mou ( kai tou geitona ;p )

----------

